# brown spotting



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

hello

i am 11 days post ET of 2 blasts.  This morning had a bit of brown spotting.  I know this is quite commons so i wouldnt be that concerned.  However i have had 3 cycles of clomid and 2 IUI's and have never made it to test date.  Always around 10 days post ov i spot and then period starts - this happens in normal cycle as well.  This is my first ivf.  JUst so depressed about this.  The whole process went so smoothly i have no idea what is actually wrong with me.  Has anyone else had this on a variety of different attempts.  I am taking two prog suppositories a day plus clexane injections and some other tablets so thought this time was in with a chance.

totally reckon this just isnt destined to be!!!

x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi poppystar, i also started bleeding yesterday it was pink then brown, but this morning it's not as bad. i had severe af like cramps also they have subsided. chin up be positive that your wee beans are just making home! i'm  for you... take it easy today and rest up.  catch up with you later.  lisa


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi poppystar -
A little brown spotting can even be GOOD news! I am wondering why you haven't tested yet? My clinic asked me to come  in for blood test 10 days after blastocyst transfer.
X Hola


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

thanks guys.

Hola - the test date for my clinic is 16 days post ET, no matter how old the embie (so would be next wed for me).  I think i am going to test today as it should be long enough as 16 days now post EC.


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh lordy - yes! I would test NOW. 16 days - are they NUTS You would be testing a day later than me and I had the transfer last Saturday...
Mad.  
Do let us know the result. I have everything crossed for you!  
X Hola


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

many thanks Hola and very best of luck to you and Imk.  Will let you know. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

well did a test and it was negative.  everthing went so perfectly through the process to be honest am really shocked and v depressed that i still have no idea why i am in this position generally.  Assume if must be something to do with implantation issues.  funny thing is the brown spotting is now pretty nonexistent.  shocker!!!!


----------



## Taylor19 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi 

Brown Spotting - when I saw it yesterday I had the most awful stomach sinking feeling...

I had brown spotting last night & this morning & I'm 14days post EC today. As it's the weekend my blood test isn't until Monday but as this is exactly the same as our last IVF attempt I'm pretty sure it's  negative for us - we are absolutely gutted. 

We too had a good initial process - good egg collection, above average fertilisation success & two "top grade" embryos put back. I know it's a really pathetic thing to say but why o why, it's so unfair....??

As it's out third go at IVF - if we do (& at the moment its a BIG IF) I think we'll try somewhere different as we need to have more tests - unexplained fertility is hard to get your head round.

If anyone has any ideas / facts on why implantation doesn't work please please let me know & if have anyone can make specific recommendations / had better success at some of the private clinics - please let me know that too. (We had all three of our treatments at Leeds)

Take Care Poppystar

Taylor19x


----------



## SammieJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm on day 11 of my 6th cycle and also had brown spotting today. Has anyone had brown spotting and then gone onto to have a BFP? I am besides myself.
I am testing on Wed.

xxx


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi SammieJ

I'm a fellow brown spotting panicker!  I've been spotting & having some strong AF pains since Saturday morning (12 days after EC).  I worried myself silly all weekend & was convinced it was all over.... then tested this morning & got a BFP!  I phoned the clinic with my result & was told to increase my Cyclogest to 2 x 400mg a day until I've had no spotting for 48 hours.  To be honest, I'm still worrying a bit as it's my 1st IVF cycle & I know it's very early days, but I hope this gives you a bit of reassurance.

 for Wednesday. 

Jo xx


----------

